# Unresponsive breeder



## oldhiker (Apr 8, 2013)

I am having a problem getting information about a litter of puppies which was due a couple fo weeks ago. I paid a deposit on a puppy; the check cleared. On Apr. 1, I sent an email asking about the pups, and the breeder answered that the litter was late. I have subsequently emailed and left phone messages but got no replies. No one ever answers the phone, which is surprising because they also operate a boarding kennel, which is open 7 days a week. 

Even more surprising is the identity of the breeder. This is Covy-Tucker Hill, one of the foremost breeders anywhere. They have been in business for over 40 years and have bred literally hundreds of champions in show and performance competitions. The owners are show judges and have been on the board of the GSD Club of America. I think they are elderly. I hope that there have been no health problems, either with the owners or the dogs. 

Has anyone heard anything that would explain this failure to communicate? I would like to spare myself the trouble of just dropping in because it's a two hour drive. Thanks for any information.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

It happens - breeders are busy people, especially if they have "regular" jobs in addition to running a breeding program. Could be they are busy with shows or litters. And like you mention, could be an emergency situation. Continue reaching out and if they still don't answer for a couple weeks, maybe take a drive out.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Cappy and Gloria definitely aren't spring chickens. Just the same, if you can't keep up with your clientele, you shouldn't be breeding anymore.

I'd be persistent, since you did give a deposit and they clearly cashed it. 

Some breeders are just BAD at communicating with their clients (something that drives me NUTS).


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Just to add (from a breeder's point)....
Breeders get an enormous amount of email...SPAM also.
We get email after email *many times from the same people* with question after question, many times the similar questions, just worded differently.
We also get hundreds of emails from people with one line questions...."How much for your dogs?"...."Is he still available?"....."What is your prices?"....."Can I come and see your dogs?"...etc...etc... just one line emails, over and over....
When we take the time to actually answer them...it can takes us hours to do so.

Yes, many of us have life jobs, besides our passion for the breed......so PLEASE, before a potential buyer gets upset & voices to the *free world* or open forums.....give us the opportunity to have the chance to respond.
Send us another email.....please.
Sometimes, emails just simply get overlooked or lost......most of the time, we did not even see it.
JMHO,

*again...just speaking from a breeder & buyers prospective...nothing more...*


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Being persistant does not mean you have to be pushy and rude. You're entitled to a answer, just as they're entitled to taking a day or two to getting back to you.

E-mails do get lost, just resend with a gentle reminder. Something like "I just wanted to make sure you got my e-mail sent Apr 1st as I'm still waiting for a reply" which may spark recognition. I personally try to keep questions to 3-4 per e-mail, enough to get a few answers but not enough to overwhelm the breeder who may be very busy,

Hopefully you'll get a answer soon


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

I usually give breeders a full month to respond to an initial intro e-mail and about 14-21 days to respond after a deposit has been paid or cleared. You're saying the pups are late...hopefully the Bitch didn't/isn't having whelping issues or the puppies.

I wouldn't worry too much about it, honestly.


----------

